# Sticky  Jan 11, 2023 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Danielson/Takeshita, Moxley/Hangman, Escalera De La Muerte



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610841712229761027


----------



## Prosper

Jesus what an incredible card.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I'm going to be there in person! First time seeing my favorite wrestler which is Kenny in a AEW ring. On another note, i've done the trifecta of going to a ppv, a live Rampage, and now a Dynamite.


----------



## Municipal Waste

Damn, I’ll definitely be catching this one. Big W.


----------



## Top bins

If Danielson needs to win every match to become contender by February 8th why would MJF kayfabe or Tony Khan kayfabe put him in the ring with a guy whose never won a match or defeated anybody serious. 

It's gonna be 15 minutes waste of time. I like Takeshita but again the guy is gonna eat another loss. 

Tony has no idea what to do with him or anybody else. His only speciality is getting Cipperley over. The rest got over by accident.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Danielson vs Takeshita is a 🔥 match up. 

Hopefully this all leads to Danielson's final opponent being a debuting Kota Ibushi.


----------



## Cydewonder

Damn, im debating going to this solo. All my friends that were down have to work. Mostly wanna see ladder match but whole card is 🔥


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is an incredible card and top tier ppv worthy.

Danielson/Takeshita will be great and Danielson is actually going to win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> This is an incredible card and top tier ppv worthy.
> 
> Danielson/Takeshita will be great and Danielson is actually going to win.


hold onto your horses - i 100% expect a swerve at Some point on these matches leading up to revolution - it is danielson afterall

he can’t help but try and put somebody over

…. I’m only 95% joking


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I don't know why I watch this shit.

Why do they call her a mystery partner when she's never been a detective? Has the booker of the year even seen a mystery movie?.

They keep saying this guy is Taka Michinoku and I know it's been a while since I've seen him but that's clearly not him. Not all Chinese people look alike you racists.

What the hell is an escalera de la muerte match? I've never gone to home depot and bought an escalera de la muerte. Doesn't make sense so there's no way I could enjoy the match.

I can't wait to hear Jim Cornette tear this apart and confirm that I hated it.

I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## One Shed

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I don't know why I watch this shit.
> 
> Why do they call her a mystery partner when she's never been a detective? Has the booker of the year even seen a mystery movie?.
> 
> They keep saying this guy is Taka Michinoku and I know it's been a while since I've seen him but that's clearly not him. Not all Chinese people look alike you racists.
> 
> What the hell is an escalera de la muerte match? I've never gone to home depot and bought an escalera de la muerte. Doesn't make sense so there's no way I could enjoy the match.
> 
> I can't wait to hear Jim Cornette tear this apart and confirm that I hated it.
> 
> I'm so done with AEW.


Taka is not Chinese...


----------



## Prized Fighter

This might be the best Dynamite card AEW has done. 2021 Grand Slam might have been better. I was already hyped for this show and then they throw Danielson vs Takeshita in and holy fuck is that 100% right up my alley. There is room for one more match, so I expect we may hear about another match during Rampage/BotB tomorrow.


----------



## 3venflow

A TV card that could have three four star or higher matches. Insane.

WBD execs will be at the show too, so it's time to impress.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

One Shed said:


> Taka is not Chinese...


Finally someone that gets it. Taka is not Chinese, Taka is not Australian, Taka is not Ugandan, Taka is not Texan, Taka is not Canadian. In the eyes of God, there is only one race, the HUMAN race. 

I'm inspired by your message of unity and I can only hope some of these other AEW marks are as well.


----------



## Aedubya

CM Punk return?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Sat down and actually watched the show in full, for the most part. Skipped the women's stuff. Great episode of Dynamite. I said it earlier, but the new set/colour scheme of Dynamite really makes the show feel more big time. 

Still think the ring area needs some colour, a better intro song and Dynamite needs a proper logo though. 😣

Jarrett sticks out so much on a wrestling roster these days, in a good way. Glad to see Darby as champion again!

Also the crowd mixing sounded way better than usual.


----------



## Mister Sinister

For the general audience, this card is meaningless. It's just some matches. No story. I can't believe they already put out a card when this week's ratings shit the bed.

They should be spending seven long days and nights trying to write something better instead of throwing out another card they plugged together in 15 minutes. This isn't how writing works-- just sticking matches in QH blocks.


----------



## Geeee

Mister Sinister said:


> For the general audience, this card is meaningless. It's just some matches. No story. I can't believe they already put out a card when this week's ratings shit the bed.
> 
> They should be spending seven long days and nights trying to write something better instead of throwing out another card they plugged together in 15 minutes. This isn't how writing works-- just sticking matches in QH blocks.


all of the matches listed here are part of an ongoing story.


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> A TV card that could have three four star or higher matches. Insane.
> 
> WBD execs will be at the show too, so it's time to impress.


LOL, you summed up Tony’s booking philosophy really well and it works for you: all matches, no stories.

Best of Seven: Ordered a ridiculously long series of matches because the Elite were champions, then got stripped (no explanation), were suspended (no explanation), returned (no explanation) and the Triangle won it … so they need SEVEN matches to settle … what? How many flippy things they could do? Who best knows how to use a hammer?

Mox vs. Hangman: They’ve both been knocked out a bunch of times, so they’re racing to see who can reach CTE faster.

Danielson vs. JTTS: Bryan has to win, so let’s put him in with a guy … who never wins.

Women’s tag: Mystery partner!!! That’s the entire story. Sarayah vs. either could have a story, but there’s no story behind the tag other than ‘Will Sasha be the mystery partner? … and she’s not, at least not yet, but maybe she will be after all. 

I agree there should be good action here but it’s just matches in a void.


----------



## Cydewonder

Mister Sinister said:


> For the general audience, this card is meaningless. It's just some matches. No story. I can't believe they already put out a card when this week's ratings shit the bed.
> 
> They should be spending seven long days and nights trying to write something better instead of throwing out another card they plugged together in 15 minutes. This isn't how writing works-- just sticking matches in QH blocks.


No story?

Ladder match & last match in best of 7 for the trios after the Elite being on hiatus, then feuding w Death Triangle since Nov 🔨 🔨

Hangman coming back for a rematch w Mox after suffering a concussion from their last bout

Bryan's first match on the road to Revolution per MJFs stipulation for the number 1 contender spot

There's literally multiple story lines going on, starting and coming to and end next week.

(You guys NOT liking the storylines is a different thing)


----------



## 3venflow

Per the WON, there are 'significant plans in place' to make Takeshita a 'top tier' guy. The Don Callis scouting of him could play into that. If this is the plan, then hopefully after losing to Danielson next week, he starts to get televised wins.


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Per the WON, there are 'significant plans in place' to make Takeshita a 'top tier' guy. The Don Callis scouting of him could play into that. If this is the plan, then hopefully after losing to Danielson next week, he starts to get televised wins.


Seems an inherent contradiction to say ‘let’s make this guy a top tier guy’ … after he loses to Danielson.

If you truly want to make him a top guy, you’d have him beat Danielson here.


----------



## Saintpat

Cydewonder said:


> No story?
> 
> Ladder match & last match in best of 7 for the trios after the Elite being on hiatus, then feuding w Death Triangle since Nov 🔨 🔨
> 
> Hangman coming back for a rematch w Mox after suffering a concussion from their last bout
> 
> Bryan's first match on the road to Revolution per MJFs stipulation for the number 1 contender spot
> 
> There's literally multiple story lines going on, starting and coming to and end next week.
> 
> (You guys NOT liking the storylines is a different thing)


So if MJF is making Danielson go through a gauntlet (gee, that does sound familiar) to get a title shot, why start him out with a guy who never wins?

It’s sorta like that time MJF brought in Big Cass, a former WWE guy, and paid him $150,000 for one match as a bounty on Wardlow … and a few weeks later cut a promo on him not being paid enough (but he’s got six figures laying around in couch change lol) while complaining about ex-WWE guys coming in and making more money.

SMFH.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Out of all the cards that AEW has put out, this is the one that people are claiming doesn't have a story? Some of you can't be helped.


----------



## Prosper

Spoiler: Huge Possible Spoiler



The worst kept secret since CM Punk's AEW debut has been confirmed.

DAZN's Steven Muehlhausen is reporting that Mercedes Mone will indeed be Saraya's partner next week in Los Angeles when the face Dr. Britt Baker, DMD, and AEW Women's World Champion Jamie Hayter.

This has been heavily speculated for a few weeks but there have been no hints given on Dynamite because they couldn't hint in that direction until she became a free agent and she would not have been able to sign a contract until after January 1st.

The former Sasha Banks debuted for New Japan Pro Wrestling last night at Wrestle Kingdom 17 in a segment with Kairi (Kairi Sane) and they will wrestle for the IWGP Women's Title next month in San Jose. The belief is that Mone will do some dates for NJPW and her debut next week on Dynamite pretty much confirms that she is now under an AEW contract.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610796856581169153



If true this could be AEW's best edition of Dynamite ever, and that's a tough task because there have been a lot of great episodes. Wednesday is must watch.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Per the WON, there are 'significant plans in place' to make Takeshita a 'top tier' guy. The Don Callis scouting of him could play into that. If this is the plan, then hopefully after losing to Danielson next week, he starts to get televised wins.


Maybe MJF costs Danielson the match against Takeshita and Danielson earns a title shot some other way


----------



## Lorromire

Prosper said:


> Spoiler: Huge Possible Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The worst kept secret since CM Punk's AEW debut has been confirmed.
> 
> DAZN's Steven Muehlhausen is reporting that Mercedes Mone will indeed be Saraya's partner next week in Los Angeles when the face Dr. Britt Baker, DMD, and AEW Women's World Champion Jamie Hayter.
> 
> This has been heavily speculated for a few weeks but there have been no hints given on Dynamite because they couldn't hint in that direction until she became a free agent and she would not have been able to sign a contract until after January 1st.
> 
> The former Sasha Banks debuted for New Japan Pro Wrestling last night at Wrestle Kingdom 17 in a segment with Kairi (Kairi Sane) and they will wrestle for the IWGP Women's Title next month in San Jose. The belief is that Mone will do some dates for NJPW and her debut next week on Dynamite pretty much confirms that she is now under an AEW contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610796856581169153
> 
> 
> 
> If true this could be AEW's best edition of Dynamite ever, and that's a tough task because there have been a lot of great episodes. Wednesday is must watch.


I hope she botches her one move again while her awful music plays


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Prosper said:


> Spoiler: Huge Possible Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The worst kept secret since CM Punk's AEW debut has been confirmed.
> 
> DAZN's Steven Muehlhausen is reporting that Mercedes Mone will indeed be Saraya's partner next week in Los Angeles when the face Dr. Britt Baker, DMD, and AEW Women's World Champion Jamie Hayter.
> 
> This has been heavily speculated for a few weeks but there have been no hints given on Dynamite because they couldn't hint in that direction until she became a free agent and she would not have been able to sign a contract until after January 1st.
> 
> The former Sasha Banks debuted for New Japan Pro Wrestling last night at Wrestle Kingdom 17 in a segment with Kairi (Kairi Sane) and they will wrestle for the IWGP Women's Title next month in San Jose. The belief is that Mone will do some dates for NJPW and her debut next week on Dynamite pretty much confirms that she is now under an AEW contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610796856581169153
> 
> 
> 
> If true this could be AEW's best edition of Dynamite ever, and that's a tough task because there have been a lot of great episodes. Wednesday is must watch.


I hope this is true. AEW really wanting to put their best foot forward with this show. A true MUST SEE Dynamite.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

One Shed said:


> Taka is not Chinese...


I am noticing a trend with Crusher Blackwell…

He was one of the best big men of all time.

These posts by Crusher Blackwell though…is he one of the best big man posters of all time?

These regular tongue in cheek additions to the threads are welcome as comic relief.


----------



## 3venflow

Current ticket situation below c/o WrestleTix. 300+ tickets have moved in the past few days. Perhaps Mercedes isn't going to be the mystery partner after all, because announcing (or strongly hinting at) her would lead to a spurt in sales and expanding the capacity beyond 10k.

*AEW Presents "Dynamite & Rampage"
Wed • Jan 11 • 4:00 PM
Kia Forum, Inglewood, CA*

Available Tickets => 1,203
Current Setup/Capacity => 9,045
Tickets Distributed => 7,842


----------



## Scuba Steve

Mercedes will make an appearance in AEW at some point and worn a program but I don't believe it will be Wednesday in LA. 

Think they are building up to it though.


----------



## Prosper

The show gets better!! Of course they went with “JungleHook” 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611792283258572801


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Current ticket situation below c/o WrestleTix. 300+ tickets have moved in the past few days. Perhaps Mercedes isn't going to be the mystery partner after all, because announcing (or strongly hinting at) her would lead to a spurt in sales and expanding the capacity beyond 10k.
> 
> *AEW Presents "Dynamite & Rampage"
> Wed • Jan 11 • 4:00 PM
> Kia Forum, Inglewood, CA*
> 
> Available Tickets => 1,203
> Current Setup/Capacity => 9,045
> Tickets Distributed => 7,842


is it just me or has ticket sales seen some increase the last couple of weeks?

because of the new markets?


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is it just me or has ticket sales seen some increase the last couple of weeks?
> 
> because of the new markets?


They've been much better and yeah, in large part due to new markets. Seattle ended at close to 9,000, last night's Rampage/BotB probably passed 5,000 by showtime.

Some good advances for shows in the next month and beyond, besides Laredo which is a slow mover (2,100 sold) and Dayton (1,300 sold as of 10 days ago) which really needs to pick up or will be one of their worst post-pandemic TV attendances. El Paso (2,750 sold) is in the middle, but everything else seems to be going well (4,200+ for Fresno, 5,400 for Phoenix, 4,120 for Kentucky, 6,100+ for Winnipeg, 6,000+ for Revolution).


----------



## redban

Don’t get delusional. Takeshita won’t win. He is going to wrestle a 20 minute match where he will lose, and everyone will credit him for wrestling a good match even though he lost (they call that a Dax Harwood special)


----------



## Mister Sinister

Geeee said:


> all of the matches listed here are part of an ongoing story.


Okay, so the show is going to open with the star, we are going to see that star again sometime in the middle of the show, the commentary is going to promote them in every quarter hour, we will see multiple replays and then the star will work a main event that isn't on this card that currently does nothing to progress the world title program.

This is why this argument is like arguing with a head of lettuce. Everyone claiming there are great stories on this show has no idea what story actually means.


----------



## Saintpat

redban said:


> Don’t get delusional. Takeshita won’t win. He is going to wrestle a 20 minute match where he will lose, and everyone will credit him for wrestling a good match even though he lost (they call that a Dax Harwood special)


He’ll be the next Yula Wheaties guy!!!


----------



## Geeee

Mister Sinister said:


> Okay, so the show is going to open with the star, we are going to see that star again sometime in the middle of the show, the commentary is going to promote them in every quarter hour, we will see multiple replays and then the star will work a main event that isn't on this card that does nothing to progress the world title program.
> 
> This is why this argument is like arguing with a head of lettuce. Everyone claiming there are great stories on this show has no idea what story actually means.


Thankfully, there is a wrestling promotion where all the focus is on one guy, that constantly shows replays of things that just happened. Should be more to your taste?


----------



## IronMan8

Mister Sinister said:


> This is why this argument is like arguing with a head of lettuce. Everyone claiming there are great stories on this show has no idea what story actually means.


This actually raises an interesting topic by differentiating between various types of stories.
Categories of stories in wrestling:


Sports
Soap opera
Worked shoots
Cinematic compounds
Lightning out of ass
Codyverse?

I'd say AEW is packed with stories up and down the card, but maybe you have a point - they do prioritise "sporting stories" whereas WWE prefers to manipulate innocent young children using stories in the category of "soap opera" and "lightning out of ass", uh... sorry, couldn't help myself. I meant birds out of ass. Is it birds?

Anyway, there's always a balance of flavours on a wrestling show, so really, you're questioning the proportion of stories of some kind. What kind do you look for?


----------



## Mister Sinister

WWE is not the only program on tv to look to for how to tell story. There are many quality programs like Mad Men, Wonder Years, House of Dragon, Star Trek, etc. This bs about being anti WWE has to end. This show is anti-narrative in its quest to ride WWE's balls. The WWE does what it does because they have writers who understand writing. They are telling stories. This is what television is. It's not a WWE thing. There is a right way to tell story. There are rules. There are beats. This ain't some stuff you just reinvent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> Okay, so the show is going to open with the star, we are going to see that star again sometime in the middle of the show, the commentary is going to promote them in every quarter hour, we will see multiple replays and then the star will work a main event that isn't on this card that currently does nothing to progress the world title program.
> 
> This is why this argument is like arguing with a head of lettuce. Everyone claiming there are great stories on this show has no idea what story actually means.


you might as well type

’i wish AEW followed WWE’s formatting’

bro, just watch WWE - its ok, its good tv (supposedly)


----------



## Geeee

It just occurred to me that about a month ago Britt sarcastically gave Saraya two tickets to Dynamite. Wouldn't it kind of look bad for AEW, if Mercedes Moné and Naomi had two tickets for Dynamite and didn't show up until 9:30?


----------



## Saintpat

Mister Sinister said:


> WWE is not the only program on tv to look to for how to tell story. There are many quality programs like Mad Men, Wonder Years, House of Dragon, Star Trek, etc. This bs about being anti WWE has to end. This show is anti-narrative in its quest to ride WWE's balls. The WWE does what it does because they have writers who understand writing. They are telling stories. This is what television is. It's not a WWE thing. There is a right way to tell story. There are rules. There are beats. This ain't some stuff you just reinvent.


The hardcore AEW audience is against LED boards because they think that’s a WWE thing.

Never mind that you find them at NBA, NHL, NFL, MLB and even minor league sporting events, college sporting events and Hollywood award shows. Because WWE has an LED stage, they think of it as a WWE thing and only a WWE thing.

They don’t get out much.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Looks like a very good show. The 1000 monkeys WWE style of storytelling is ONLY done in WWE. Well, Impact in the past has tried a more written approach but it didn’t really help much. Now it would just be a needless expense until Impact somehow find a better TV deal.

Every other pro wrestling organization in the entire world doesn’t use writers. AEW could use some more help with booking shows. They probably do have help from the various experienced hands working behind the scenes. 

There may even be a delegation already being used. It just hasn’t been advertised or discovered yet. There probably isn’t…but nobody knows one way or the other.

It might have been better setting up Takeshita with some wins before the Danielson match. They could even have booked Takeshita to get thatbig win over Jericho. Action Andretti could have been saved for a different reveal later. Andretti and Brian Pillman Jr would be really fun to see teaming up.

Put Garrison back with his old partner Marcus Kross. He of the many AEW Dark Elevation and Dark punching bag performances over the last year or so. AEW could also just NOT KEEP any of those three.


----------

